# differential epidural block



## mshafr (May 7, 2010)

Can anyone help me find a code for a differential epidural block for epigastric pain performed by a pain management specialist?  A epidural catheter was placed and medication was dosed intermittenly in a 2 hour period.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Marcy


----------



## dwaldman (May 7, 2010)

62318 Injection, including catheter placement, continuous infusion or intermittent bolus, not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic

62319 Injection, including catheter placement, continuous infusion or intermittent bolus, not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), epidural or subarachnoid; lumbar, sacral (caudal)

One of these codes might work. I have not seen that particular wording for the name of the procedure before.


----------

